# who watchs surface on nbc?



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

i watch surface and im wondering who else watches it. its about a new speicies being dicovered, and thats all i will say for now.


----------



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

common people. i know there has GOT to be someone who watchs surface


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We do! I think its awesome and i'm hoping its on this monday :-D Wonder what happens with all of those ehm well, you should know what i mean!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I had wanted to, but kept forgetting to setup my moxi box to record it as i am never home til the weekends. now im afraid it's too far in to even bother watching now, but i saw the previews looked awesome. 

I have been following Invasion i think it's called, the one where they came to earth from a hurricane.... Weds nights its on i believe.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I watch it. Its one of my favorite shows but i've missed about 2 weeks so I have no idea whats happened since then.

I didn't start watching until about the 4 th week. I missed a lot but luckily sci-fi had a big marathon so I got caught up.

I'd say more about it but I don't want to ruin it...pretty nice theme for a show though.

So heres a few words.... big aquatic lizards with electricity, government conspiracy,.......stuff.......


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a _Threshold_ man myself.

You know, all of these invaders-from-space shows are really ticking me off bigtime.

I've been trying to sell a show I came up with called _Homecoming_ featuring a new twist on the alien invasion genre, and I couldn't get anywhere with it last year on account of nobody thinking such a show would be interesting, and now there's a glut of such shows, making it all the more impossible to market my show. It really BITES; those network jerks gave me the brushoff, stole my idea, reworked it in 3 different ways, and now it looks like _I'M_ the unoriginal copycat. man, that irritates me.

Actually, _Homecoming_ is still very, very, very different from any of these other shows, and from any other show ever made. It would rock as a series, and we've even made a roleplaying game based on it which could be a big hit. Since the TV executroids have rejected the show, I guess I'll see about launching it as a game.

Anyway, the moral of the story is this:
Don't trust anybody in a nice suit. He'll stab you in the back every time.


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

My husband and I absolutely LOVE "Surface"!!!!!! HOWEVER, at least here where im at, it was announced it wont be on again now until JAN!!!!!! grrrrrrr


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that OS, that's a bummer. Good luck with the game part though, it would be sweet.


----------



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

now im afraid it's too far in to even bother watching now said:


> (this is the first time im quoting someone by the way)
> 
> 
> i actually dont think its THAT that far in ... and at the begining at the shows they show what happened in previos shows so you kinda have a sense of whats been happening.
> ...


----------

